# Oct 3 New England Reptile Expo



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone going?


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

stemcellular said:


> Anyone going?


 I use to go all the time but the show has turned into 80% ball pythons witch is something I really cant afford... The only people that usually have frogs are Black Jungle (well there is one other person but I would never buy anything from them). Thier is NEFG get together at black jungle on the 12th..i am gonna save my kicks for that 
Brian


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I think it's Oct 4. 

I usually go. BJ has a booth.


----------

